# Do you save your cube boxes?



## ninjabob7 (Feb 4, 2011)

I just got a bunch of new cubes, and in order to put them on my shelf I had to throw away all the old boxes. I was wondering if other people keep the boxes that their cubes come in? Personally I kept the boxes for my 3x3s (and actually stored them in the boxes for a while), but threw out the ones for my 4x4 and Pyraminx (because they were too big and were mangled during shipping). I tend to save boxes for other stuff too, but I think in the future I'll just recycle them.


----------



## Edward (Feb 4, 2011)

I thought I did, but then I remembered I always end up throwing them away when I clean my room.


----------



## Vinny (Feb 4, 2011)

I saved some of them but I don't really use the boxes...


----------



## avgdi (Feb 4, 2011)

I save all of them, but I never store my cubes in them. They just sit in a pile in my closet.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 4, 2011)

I do for a little while, then throw them away. I still have the little bags the Ghosthand 2 and Ghosthand 2x2 came in.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 4, 2011)

I used to.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 4, 2011)

I burn mine.Fire is Fun


----------



## theace (Feb 4, 2011)

Nah. They take up too much space. They're junk anyway. I buy pouches for my cubes though


----------



## TiLiMayor (Feb 4, 2011)

Ive had just one big order, kept the cubes, threw the boxes and chinese tutorial prints.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Feb 4, 2011)

I usually save my cube boxes, but I would throw away the ones that look useless for me.


----------



## aronpm (Feb 4, 2011)

I've got about 8 guhong boxes, a Maru box, a Dayan box, and more in my bedroom.


----------



## cuberr (Feb 4, 2011)

At first I tried to save my boxes but my mom would end up throwing them out so it didn't really work out. I never used them anyway though I just line them up on my desk.


----------



## mr. giggums (Feb 4, 2011)

I save all of them and I have put them inside of each other to save space. I never use them but I like to keep them. I also keep all the pointless tutorials and stands.

edit: If I leave my boxes on the courtop by accident and my mom recycles them I even go back and find them.


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 4, 2011)

I bought most of my cubes from lightake, so the boxes were always crushed when they arrived.


----------



## izovire (Feb 4, 2011)

I've saved some boxes that could be useful in official competitions. I don't like it when a piece of paper is used to cover puzzles.


----------



## Dene (Feb 4, 2011)

lolno


----------



## Specs112 (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a table devoted to putting cube boxes on it.
It's a small table, but still a complete waste of a table. Whatever.


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes sadly enough i save all of mine! i have a HUGE pile of them but im not sure why i do it!


----------



## Olji (Feb 4, 2011)

i save all of mine, got about 16 boxes in a drawer, along with a couple of pouches and loads of stickers.... its my cuber drawer, but my cubes is on a shelf all sorted and stuff xD


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 4, 2011)

I have all of them too... actually, I use just one for my GuHong


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 4, 2011)

My boxes are inside my larger boxes for stuff like my stackmat timer, stackpod, Rubik's 360, and a bag of dissassembled (broken) cube pieces.

If I had to get rid of the boxes I would, but not the stands or tutorials. Obviously the stands are useful, and the tutorials... well I don't speak Chinese, but there are pictures (o.o).


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't really understand why people keep the boxes? They just take up space!


----------



## Olji (Feb 5, 2011)

dont know why i keep them, bet i got the "it may come in handy" way of thinking, but i know they're just taking space, space I dont need yet ofc.... lol got about 18 boxes, with manuals, but some of the manuals got english translation, a good one too(!),
but the cubetwist clock manual is funny to look at... "Majic clock", and with bad grammar and occassional typos such as "colck", but since I already learned how to solve it from another cuber at a comp, i just needed it to learn the notation, which was a little tricky with weird grammar xD


----------



## PowerCuber (Feb 5, 2011)

Save yourselves before it's too late... I started saving boxes... horrible idea... the've slowly been growing and growing and they've taken over my house.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 5, 2011)

I used to keep the boxes, I didn't find it that necessary though. Even when transporting the cubes, as long as they're in a clean bag, the boxes aren't needed. 
You can still use the boxes though, perhaps to distinguish certain cubes.


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 5, 2011)

hi


----------



## Owen (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes. I have a lot of them. I just can't throw them away. Especially the Floppy cube and F-II boxes.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Feb 5, 2011)

I save them but i dont put my cubes in them. I have my suitcase with foam in it where my cubes can fit in exactly.


----------



## Your Mother (Feb 5, 2011)

I buy cubes just for the boxes. I buy some cubes, throw the cube away, and enjoy the delicious box! It tastes kinda like vanilla, but I think I might've gotten a chocolate one the other day. Jeez, hasn't anyone here ever eaten the box before?


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 5, 2011)

Your Mother said:


> I buy cubes just for the boxes. I buy some cubes, throw the cube away, and enjoy the delicious box! It tastes kinda like vanilla, but I think I might've gotten a chocolate one the other day. Jeez, hasn't anyone here ever eaten the box before?


 
Yes, they do not taste like vanilla.


----------



## convinsa (Feb 5, 2011)

whats up Edward. just wanna say hey. lol


Edward said:


> I thought I did, but then I remembered I always end up throwing them away when I clean my room.


----------



## Karth (Feb 5, 2011)

I only cut out the sexy people on some of the boxes and hang them up on my wall


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 5, 2011)

Dear Edward, I wrote you but you ain't replyin'.
I left my page, my YouTube, and username at the bottom.
I sent 2 PMs back in Autumn, you must not have got 'em
There probably was a problem with your inbox or somethin'
Sometimes I make too many typos when I post on forums
But anyway, F-perms, what's been up man how's your solving?
My cubes are real good too, I'm 'bout to solve another
If I skip PLL, guess what I'mma do, I'mma do a fist pump
I read about your first A-II man and I'm sorry
I had a cube go bad too after using it for awhile
I know you probably hear this everyday, but convinsa's your biggest fan
I hear she evens chats to you on posts through speedsolvin'
She's got a website full of your posts, and even pictures man
You'd feel admired but that's pretty creepy for a friend
anyway, I hope you read this man, reply back
Just to chat, straight to me, IamWEB.


----------



## da25centz (Feb 5, 2011)

I did, and then realized that i never used them ever, so i recycled them


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Feb 6, 2011)

I keep it under my bed and it collected dusts along with my father's golf clubs


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I throw away most paper boxes, but keep FII, YJ, and Ghosthand boxes.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 6, 2011)

I kept my V-cube boxes which I got in October 2008.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 6, 2011)

aikikai_cuber said:


> I keep it under my bed and it collected dusts along with my *father's golf clubs*


 
Under your bed?


----------



## goatseforever (Feb 6, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> Dear Edward, I wrote you but you ain't replyin'.
> I left my page, my YouTube, and username at the bottom.
> I sent 2 PMs back in Autumn, you must not have got 'em
> There probably was a problem with your inbox or somethin'
> ...


 
WHY IS NO ONE COMMENTING ON THIS?!?!?


----------



## tertius (Feb 6, 2011)

I hope he is not driving in the rain trying to make the news.


----------



## KitKat (Feb 6, 2011)

i only save my QJ boxes .. (i personally like it)


----------



## M4rQu5 (Feb 6, 2011)

My GH box has an unstrung Magic in it and my DaYan box is full of springs and screws.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 6, 2011)

Dear Edward, you still ain't replied to me, I hope you had a chance
I ain't mad, I just think it's shocking 'cause you post a lot
If you didn't wanna talk to me on IRC you didn't have to
but you could've changed your signature for convinsa
She's your biggest fan man, since she was 6 years old
Everybody waited for a reply for over 9,000 hours and you just said "No"
That's so terrible man, I thought you were an idol
You make people wanna be black more often than I do
I ain't that mad though, just hate not being replied to
Remember my group chat on Skype? You said if IM'd you'd IM back
See you're just like me in a way, you've never liked foot-solving either
If convinsa practiced you probably would to beat her
I can relate to what you're saying in your posts
So when I'm browsing the forums bored, I read _your_ threads to laugh the most
'Cause I don't make too many threads, so your threads help and the are the best
By the way, convinsa's got your name tattooed across her chest
Sometimes she tells me all these things and I ask her why she does
She says she'd rather tell you, but didn't know where you was
See everything you say is real, but just so you know: I'm not jealous
Maybe convina's jealous 'cause she talks about you 24/7
But she doesn't even really know you, Ed. No one does!
She don't know what is was like brothas like us growing
You gotta reply man, I'll be the biggest friend you ever lose
*Sincerely me, WEB
You better recognize, and speak to me.*


----------

